# skin problems



## retarfrenu (Jun 15, 2012)

i noticed that my dog had a burst of skin problems since the heat came on. first there were the mosquito bites, but then he started having some kind of fungue, small patches of fur where the hair doesn't grow anymore, but i already went to the doctors for a treatment for that and decided to keep his diet clean of everything else other than his normal food (purina proplan chiken-rice). but noooow, he has some acneea-looking sores, especially on the bits of skin that have no hair yet. the dog is 5 months old and i'm hoping it's all becuz of the lake water or some other place he went in for a refreshing swim, so that if this is the problem, i could just keep a better eye on him... but it seems that everyday, there's a new different thing with it's fur...and i have no ideea what to look for. i could use some advice, thank you!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

If it isn't clearing up I would take him to the vets. H had the same problem with the acne like spots all over his belly, vet said it was a skin infection called pyoderma. It's not serious, but may need antibiotics. Vet says it's very common in puppies, especially short haired ones with no fur on their belly, they do grow out of it but it can recur. 

If that's what it is don't worry is not serious but can be annoying! H's is clearing up with antibiotic but he's still a bit spotty and not nice to cuddle!!


----------



## retarfrenu (Jun 15, 2012)

along with those, there are some rash-like spots, and the way you described it seems to fit with what he's having, first thing tomorrow i'll get him to the vet!

thank you for the info!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy got bitten by some bugs a few months ago ..the tip of her ear began to swell then the fur came off about 2cm square,I took her to the vets and they did a skin scrape and took some blood to check for thyroid problems, all came back okay..I am now just waiting for a skin culture result..it took a few months but her fur has all grown back on her ear, but she still has a bald spot on her chest..


----------

